# Specialized Future Shock Gabel aus den frühen 90er



## Nofaith (22. Mai 2011)

Verkaufe die o.g. Gabel sowie noch andere Specialized Classic-Parts im Partner-Forum


http://www.stumpjumper-forum.de/smf/index.php?topic=3646.0


----------



## Mac5 (14. September 2012)

Biete ebenfalls Specialized "Future Shock" Carbon Federgabel zum Verkauf an.
Dabei handelt es sich um eine limitierte Auflage der Rock Shox Judy mit Carbon Tauchrohren und Carbon Bremsbrücke, sowie Magnesium Standrohren! Biete diese seltene Federgabel wegen Hobbyaufgabe an!
Bei Interesse PN an mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

